
Erdős–Bacon Number - markmassie
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erd%C5%91s%E2%80%93Bacon_number
======
namenotrequired
There is also the Sabbath number, with the same principle, but it's the
distance musicians are from the band Black Sabbath, as they changed formation
countless times. Together these three make up the Erdős Bacon Sabbath Number.
Stephen Hawkin has the Erdős Bacon Sabbath Number of 8, one of the lowest
known; he has the Erdős number of 4, Bacon number of 2 and Sabbath number of
2.

Source: this book [http://www.amazon.co.uk/pracht-van-priemgetallen-
eeuwenlange...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/pracht-van-priemgetallen-eeuwenlange-
zoektocht/dp/9035138635/) (not an affiliate link)

Edit: I didn't notice ColinWright's comment :)

------
ColinWright
Depending what you count, my E-B number is 6. I'm actively working on reducing
that, and looking to get a finite Sabbath number:

[http://erdosbaconsabbath.com/](http://erdosbaconsabbath.com/)

It's all a bit silly ...

------
thebear
Yay, my Erdos number is 2 and thus better than that of Richard Feynman. I have
a paper with Erdos-1 mathematician Saharon Shelah. Unfortunately, my Bacon
number is infinity. To look up your Erdos number, if any, go to

[https://files.oakland.edu/users/grossman/enp/Erdos1.html](https://files.oakland.edu/users/grossman/enp/Erdos1.html)

~~~
crashandburn4
Just found out my Erdos number is 7 thanks to this [0] (it seems to be only
mathematical papers so I had to input a co-author to find mine). Now to just
get a bacon and sabbath number...

[0]
[http://www.ams.org/mathscinet/collaborationDistance.html](http://www.ams.org/mathscinet/collaborationDistance.html)

~~~
RBerenguel
Mine is 4. Now I only need to appear in a movie with Kevin Bacon

------
ergoproxy
My Erdős Number is 4:

    
    
      Me->Mukkai S. Krishnamoorthy->Joseph E. Flaherty->David C. Arney->Paul Erdős
    

For a time, it appeared to be 2, but Paul Erdős and the Erdős-1 mathematician
with whom I collaborated ultimately withdrew their paper, because they found
their results were similar to a previously published paper.

I've also appeared on a local Philadelphia PA TV show with newscasters who
interviewed Kevin Bacon. Not sure if this gives me a finite Bacon Number,
since it was TV (not a movie) and it was non-fiction. If so, then I have the
finite Erdős–Bacon Number of 6.

------
martinralbrecht
My Erdős–Bacon number is 6. Bacon number 3: I was in a film with Terence
Donovan who has a Bacon number of 2:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=kK...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=kKS14i3aCAk#t=134s)
Erdős number 3: I wrote a paper with Gregor Leander who has an Erdős number of
2. I peaked.

------
chrismonsanto
I'm fairly certain I have a finite Erdos number, but it sure is a pain to find
it. Someone with more free time than I should make a list of famous
contemporary computer scientists by research area and their Erdos number! It
would be a lot of help.

EDIT: it seems my computational geometry professor, Bernard Chazelle, has an
E-B number of 5. Too bad I do not have any papers authored with him.

------
jimhefferon
It is a stretch, but it is all in good fun: my bacon number is 3 (I played
Tara O'Reilly's husband (uncredited) in _Shout it Out_ ) and my Erdos number
is 3 (I co-wrote a paper for the TeX User's Group journal with Michael Doob).
Total Erdos-Bacon number: 6

------
gcr
See also "An Algorithm for Erdos-Bacon Number Minimization" by _Garrod, et
al._ in SIGBOVIK 2010, page 11:
[http://sigbovik.org/2010/proceedings.pdf](http://sigbovik.org/2010/proceedings.pdf)

------
kiliankoe
I recently found out that my Math professor has an Erdos number of 2, there's
got to a way to co-author something there in the far future!

------
Smaug123
I have a lecturer who has an E-B number of 5 (Geoffrey Grimmett). Now I just
need to appear in a film with him and write a paper with him.

